# AF 300 AC question about the tender



## snake51 (Feb 27, 2021)

I recently bought a loco on ebay without the tender. I figured I could use my 302 AC tender. Well, from my initial inspection of the 300 AC, it appears to have a switch on top of the boiler for reverse, is that correct? So the jack panel is 2 prong instead of 4 like my 302. Does the 300 AC tender have nothing in it except the two wires that conduct power to the loco. What plugs into the jack panel, a two pole plug?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Welcome to the MTF! The 300AC does not have smoke or choo choo, the 302AC has both, as well as a tender mounted reversing unit. The 300 is a simple engine, the reverse unit is in the engine. The lever protruding from the top of the boiler is a locking lever that stops the RU from cycling. It locks the RU in the last position when running. Only two power wires connect between the engine and tender. There is a jack on the engine cab, the two wires from the tender are separate with just an individual plug on each.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The wires coming from the tender connect,( solder), to the front and rear truck tender truck rivet heads. They in-turn plug into the rear jack panel of your engine..A good looking engine is a 300 with the wire hand-rails and linkages. You can also get a 302, 4-piece boiler version, that looks exactly like your 300, but has the reverse unit in the tender, much like a 302AC, etc.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

I have to agree with you flyernut regarding the looks of the 300, 302, 302AC with the hand rails. I have those plus some plain ones. No comparison. Not as sharp. All are good runners though. 

Kenny


----------



## snake51 (Feb 27, 2021)

I like the looks of the 300 but like the smoke and cho cho of the 302. A little disappointed in myself that I didn't research the 300 a little more. Is there a tender out there that provides the smoke and cho cho? Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Not really. You could use any SIT tender such as from a Pacific or Hudson but the drawbar connection will be tricky. All said, it would be easier and likely cheaper to just get a 302/302AC.


----------



## snake51 (Feb 27, 2021)

AmFlyer said:


> Not really. You could use any SIT tender such as from a Pacific or Hudson but the drawbar connection will be tricky. All said, it would be easier and likely cheaper to just get a 302/302AC.


I beginning to think you right. thanks.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

If you like the looks of the 300, get a 4-piece boiler 302. It will have smoke in the boiler, reverse unit in the tender, head-light, and choo choo.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's a very small number of mine, whenever I find one cheap enough, I buy it.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

In Flyernuts pictures of the four piece 302 note the detailed valve linkage and side rods plus the wire handrails. For comparison here is a 1952 302 with the plastic shell and plastic tender. Note the lack of wire handrails and the greatly simplified valve gear. There are also one piece diecast shells that look the same as the plastic ones.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> In Flyernuts pictures of the four piece 302 note the detailed valve linkage and side rods plus the wire handrails. For comparison here is a 1952 302 with the plastic shell and plastic tender. Note the lack of wire handrails and the greatly simplified valve gear. There are also one piece diecast shells that look the same as the plastic ones.
> 
> 
> View attachment 557821


Yep, you're right, that would be the 302AC, another example of the 302, and if you're not careful, they tend to multiply if you don't keep them separated, much like rabbits...I have MANY Atlantic's of all numbers.


----------



## snake51 (Feb 27, 2021)

flyernut said:


> Yep, you're right, that would be the 302AC, another example of the 302, and if you're not careful, they tend to multiply if you don't keep them separated, much like rabbits...I have MANY Atlantic's of all numbers.


All those 302s look pretty good. I did buy a tender for the 300 that will be restored so I can run it around the track..


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a real Frankenstein of an Atlantic. its a diecast body. Cab is numbered 303. 303s were plastic shells. Its a 5 digit chassis. Has a 2 position reverse unit in tender. It has a live drawbar. It has 4 hole plug on back of cab. Armature is like an early 50s armature. And it has plastic driver wheels. It is all messed up but I like it. I have taken the reverse unit out of tender. I have run wires from the outside holes of cab plug inside tender and to the tender truck rivets. It runs like that but only forwards. The live drawbar shorts it out once in a while.
So I need to isolate the draw bar. It was sold and (LOL) bought as a 303. Its a one piece diecast shell with a plastic cow catcher. Never seen anything like it before, but I do not have any 5 digit engines well till I got this Zombie. Someone has tried to make it a 3 digit engine.
It needs a different reverse unit and a different drawbar. So armature and brush cap has been changed.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

I too have a thing for the 300 hundred series engines. 2-300's, one with indented tender sides, 2-302's, 2-302AC's. 2-303's, 2-307's. Honestly I have only ran the 302's and the 302AC's. I have ran the 307 but it needs work. The rest are "resting". 

Kenny


----------

